# skip mode for android/ios



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

If we are streaming a program from a Roamio with skip mode info, we ought to be able to say "skip" in the app .


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535108

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=538483


----------



## db_TiVo (Aug 7, 2015)

I updated my Android app and noticed my recorded shows now have the Skip icon. Is SkipMode supposed to be a working feature on Android now? I haven't seen a way to operate it. Is it coming soon?


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I've seen the icon too, but I think it is just informative. I certainly haven't found any way to skip other than swiping the screen.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Interesting. I wonder if they're working toward adding SkipMode to the app? Seems like it would be a perfect fit. They could just make it something simple, like swipe up to skip, instead of right.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Interesting. I wonder if they're working toward adding SkipMode to the app? Seems like it would be a perfect fit. They could just make it something simple, like swipe up to skip, instead of right.


Two finger swipe right would be my recommendation. But yeah, that would be super cool!


----------

